# En criant lapin



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Les expressions utilisant des noms d'animaux sont fréquentes, issues souvent de l'observation et de l'imaginaire populaire. Parmi celles-ci, celles qui se rapportent au lapin, il n'y en a pas 55, mais une bonne dizaine.

Certaines ont déjà fait l'objet de fils, "pet de lapin", "poser un lapin" [...], elles me sont familières, mais je suis tombée sur une expression inconnue, qui semble être québécoise : "*en criant lapin*", dont le sens et l'utilisation m'échappent.

Quelqu'un de l'autre côté de la mare pourrait-il m'éclairer ?

D'avance, merci


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

selon le wiki (oui, je sais, pas toujours fiable) c'est une expression qui veut dire en un rien de temps.

j'espère que tu trouves cela utile.

M.H.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut PZ,

Moi aussi elle m'intrigue cette expression... Et quid de son origine ?
Est-ce qu'elle est à rapprocher de « détaler comme un lapin » (à 55 Km/h au moins ! ) qui signifie partir précipitamment, s'enfuir ? 
Mais pourquoi crier ?


----------



## Fleur de lys 1608

Hé ben, celle-là, je n'aurais jamais cru qu'elle venait de chez nous! P'têtre bien chez nos amis Normands, qui sont nos ancêtres...
Je l'ai toujours comprise comme voulant dire que cela ne prend pas plus de temps que de crier le mot lapin. Mais bon...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Fleur de lys 1608 said:


> [...] Je l'ai toujours comprise comme voulant dire que cela ne prend pas plus de temps que de crier le mot lapin. Mais bon...


Lapin : deux syllabes ! Ça prend pourtant plus de temps que d'en crier une seule !


----------



## Fleur de lys 1608

Tu as raison KaRiNe, mais un lapin...eh bien... ce n'est pas aussi rapide qu'un lièvre... mais... àca se reproduit...vite et puis,  2 syllabes... pas si long que ça... non?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Fleur de lys 1608 said:


> Tu as raison KaRiNe, mais un lapin...eh bien... ce n'est pas aussi rapide qu'un lièvre... mais... àca se reproduit...vite et puis,  2 syllabes... pas si long que ça... non?


 Non, pas si long... juste plus long qu'une syllabe. 
Bon, ben moi qui comptais sur une Québécoise pour nous éclairer !


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Bon, ben moi qui comptais sur une Québécoise pour nous éclairer !


 
Ben la v'à la québécoise qui détale pas à 55 km/h. Je vous ai pas posé de lapin, sauf que j'ai dû faire 55 détours pour trouver l'info qui suit... qui ne vaut guère plus que 55 pets de lapin.  Mais j'ai eu beau faire au moins 55 combinaisons de recherches, j'ai toujours pas trouvé l'origine. 



> Au Québec, on dit _en criant lapin_ ou _en criant ciseau_ alors qu'en France, ce sera plutôt _en cinq sec_ ou _en trois coups de cuiller à pot_. Les francophones d'autres pays ont probablement, eux aussi, des formules bien à eux pour exprimer la même idée. Mais, avec un peu de bonne volonté, toute la francophonie trouvera un terrain d'entente _en un clin d'œil_. Source


 Il y a aussi _en criant bine_ (une syllabe) mais je trouve ça kétaine. À mon avis, _en criant_ _ciseau(x)_ est l'expression la plus courante.  

Karine, tu te souviens peut-être de ce fil


----------



## Grop

Dans le principe, ça ressemble un peu à _ne pas avoir le temps de dire ouf_. En tout cas, ça ne me choque pas qu'il y ait deux syllabes.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci à tous pour vos contributions. 

Si le sens est clair, le mystère demeure quant à l'origine de l'expression, serait-elle liée au fait que le temps de dire "lapin", celui-ci a déjà disparu, ou bien à la superstition du lapin sur les bateaux des émigrants (ou immigrants, selon le côté où l'on se place ) ? ...

(trouverons-nous la solution avant le 56e post  ?)


----------



## Aoyama

Parlant de lapin(s) qui se reproduisent en cinq sec(s) et sans boire de blanc sec, on se rappellera de l'immortel F. Dard, parlant d'Henri IV (un chaud lapin s'il en était), qui était mort "en trois coups de cul, hier, à Pau" ...(Mais Ravaillac n'était pazapo ...).


----------



## Topsie

Grop said:


> Dans le principe, ça ressemble un peu à _ne pas avoir le temps de dire ouf_. En tout cas, ça ne me choque pas qu'il y ait deux syllabes.


Seulement 2 syllabes! 
C'est nettement plus rapide que de dire "Jack Robinson"! 
(Sans parler de secouer la queue d'un agneau deux fois !)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Topsie said:


> Seulement 2 syllabes!
> C'est nettement plus rapide que de dire "Jack Robinson"!
> (Sans parler de secouer la queue d'un agneau deux fois !)


Ce sont des traductions d'expressions usuelles en anglais ?


----------



## Topsie

Punky Zoé said:


> Ce sont des traductions d'expressions usuelles en anglais ?


Ouaich!
(I'll be back in two shakes (of a lamb's tail)/before you can say "Jack Robinson"!)


----------



## ChrisPa

est-ce que ça pourrait venir des marchands des rues qui criaient leurs slogans pour s'annoncer (comme le rémouleur criant "ciseaux, couteaux"... ou le colporteur cherchant des peaux de lapin)?
bon, je ne vois pas vraiment le rapport avec la vitesse, mais..?


----------



## Nicomon

Il y a l'idée de rapide, mais aussi - surtout - l'idée de facilement / sans effort.  Comme "les doigts dans le nez".

C'est peut-être le lapin que le magicien fait apparaître  d'un coup de baguette.


----------



## Aoyama

Moi, je m'interroge sur "criant", pourquoi _crier _lapin, un peu comme en anglais "cry uncle" (pouce !) ?


----------



## Nicomon

Comme il est trop tard pour éditer mon post précédent... me revoici. 

Je précise que dans le fil dont j'ai donné le lien au post #8, la réponse de JDS est à mon avis la plus précise quant au sens de l'expression. 
Ça ne se fait pas tout seul / comme par magie. 

Selon le Petit Robert l'expression _faire quelque chose en criant ciseau_ daterait de 1909 (la version lapin - non citée dans le Robert - est à mon avis plus récente). 
Mais de toute évidence, trouver l'origine de l'expression ne se fait pas... en criant lapin/ciseau justement_. _ 
Quels ciseaux? Ceux du rémouleur, du chirurgien, du sculpteur? Et pourquoi crier? Il y a peut-être un sens ancien qui nous échappe?  
Je vous laisse sur cette citation... et je retourne dans mon clapier. 


> Le marchand de peaux de lapin annonçait son passage en criant : "Peaux d’lapin, peaux d’lapin". Il estimait les peaux en les palpant, en tirant sur le poil, ajoutant souvent : "Hum ! ça n'vaut pas grand chose tout ça !". ICI


----------



## Aoyama

Pour "ça ne vaut rien / pas grand-chose" lié à lapin, on  a aussi "ça ne vaut pas un pet de lapin" ...
Pour ciseau(x) : avec *x* ou sans ? Le sens est différent ...


----------



## Ploupinet

Et s'il y avait un lien avec la chasse, et le fait qu'après avoir crié "lapin !", il vaut mieux aller vite pour l'attraper ?


----------



## emmy18

Bonjour!
Par chez nous, sur la Côte-Nord, quand nous crions lapin, c'est lorsque la boucane d'un feu de camps est dans notre visage, on crit LAPIN et la boucane change de côté


----------



## Grop

Bonjour! La boucane... c'est un synonyme de fumée? Quand tu dis qu'elle change de côté, tu veux dire que vous espérez qu'elle va changer de côté par magie?


----------



## emmy18

oui de la boucane c'est de la fumee...mais sa a l'air niaiseux mais le 3 quart du temps sa fonctionne...la fumee change de direction et tu ne l'as plus dans le visage...


----------

